# New to me



## danny12 (Apr 30, 2018)

This little feller ran over me this weekend and I couldn't let it be homeless. 
	

		
			
		

		
	










I'm hoping someone can tell me if these are reamers or some type of mill I can't find a arbor for them. I think the original owner had a horizontal mill as well. I found a few cutters and arbors that make me think that. 



Also I have no idea what to do with this 



I think this is a drive dog but not sure 



And the best for last 



Danny


----------



## RandyM (Apr 30, 2018)

She's a beauty! Is that a storage shelf under the pan?


----------



## danny12 (Apr 30, 2018)

Yes it is Randy, kinda slick how he did it.


----------



## machinejack (Apr 30, 2018)

Looks like shell reamers. There is an arbor that they slide up on.


----------



## danny12 (Apr 30, 2018)

machinejack said:


> Looks like shell reamers. There is an arbor that they slide up on.



cool, thanks


----------



## Silverbullet (Apr 30, 2018)

Nice haul , the y looking tool I think is a type of trapaning or fly cutter.  Shell reamers yes need an arbor. Nice grinder too.


----------



## danny12 (Apr 30, 2018)

Silverbullet said:


> Nice haul , the y looking tool I think is a type of trapaning or fly cutter.  Shell reamers yes need an arbor. Nice grinder too.




Thanks silverbullet way more stuff than I need or deserve for sure


----------



## Forty Niner (Apr 30, 2018)

danny12 said:


> And the best for last
> View attachment 266433
> 
> Danny



That "tool" in the last picture looks like a church key to me.


----------



## Nogoingback (May 1, 2018)

Wow, quite a haul!   What shape is the lathe in?


----------



## danny12 (May 1, 2018)

Forty Niner said:


> That "tool" in the last picture looks like a church key to me.




Yes!   A little before my time but I have heard them called that.  Lol


----------



## danny12 (May 1, 2018)

Nogoingback said:


> Wow, quite a haul!   What shape is the lathe in?



Has one tooth off the large back gear, the ways look good everything is tight appears to be in real good shape.

I'm thinking about finding it a better home. I already have a really nice 700 wards. 
I'm certain some of the accessories will be for sale


----------



## eeler1 (May 1, 2018)

It may already be attached to the lathe, but there should be a bracket to attach the collet closer, make sure you get that. 

Nice haul, you done good.


----------



## danny12 (May 1, 2018)

eeler1 said:


> It may already be attached to the lathe, but there should be a bracket to attach the collet closer, make sure you get that.
> 
> Nice haul, you done good.




LOL, Thanks eeler, that bracket is missing , go figure


----------



## brino (May 2, 2018)

that Y-shaped one reminds me of a tool to find centre of round work like this:
https://www.amazon.com/Grizzly-H2940-Round-Center-Finder/dp/B0000DD4BS
do the legs pivot?
if so, are there any alignment marks?
-brino


----------



## danny12 (May 2, 2018)

Brino, they don't pivot it is a cutting tool of some sort.


----------

